
Please turn this ship around, Phil Schiller - egocentric
https://twitter.com/keleftheriou/status/1274797917614731265
======
hakcermani
Apple support wants to talk ! \---- Replying to @keleftheriou We’d like to
look into this further. If you’re interested, DM us some additional details
and we’ll go from there.
[https://twitter.com/AppleSupport/status/1274817193868484609](https://twitter.com/AppleSupport/status/1274817193868484609)

~~~
Kednicma
What could they possibly do, other than make things worse for him? If the
problem goes up to directors, then doesn't that imply that Apple won't change?

------
htk
Oh boy that e-mail chain looks interesting! But I’ll reserve my judgement
until it gets released.

------
echelon
Please, someone at the DOJ, take antitrust seriously. This demands a breakup.

Put the hardware and OS in the hands of different companies and let
alternative software solutions spring up.

Edit. To the downvoters: neverminding the excessive tax, do you consider the
toll on innovation this kind of gatekeeping causes? All the wasted human
capital spent bending to this draconian ruleset?

All for access to general computing devices that the public uses. Stuff that
used to be wide open, but that is now under lock and key.

This isn't fucking fair.

~~~
quonn
Yes, but separating the software and hardware is not the answer. Instead the
app store should be regulated or there should be alternative app stores.

~~~
arghblarg
Yes, yes it is. That will force open hardware specs, right-to-repair, limit
damaging DRM, and encourage competitive software and hardware markets. And
even multiple software stores, if that's what the market wants.

------
kgin
The head-scratcher for me is that people would rather battle this out with
Apple so they can release compiled binary apps for projects that simply
display text and images and buttons instead of just using the web for free.

It's only the extreme minority of apps in the app store that couldn't be
perfectly usable experiences on the web. Even moreso if developer momentum
moved there on mobile.

~~~
radomysisky
The larger looming issue is we're seeing big tech selectively enforce their
rules and guidelines. They've become arbiters of truth and virtue.

------
Simulacra
I hope the email chain is released, it would be helpful to know the thinking
process in Apple.

~~~
kyriakos
It looks like what people were thinking is really what's happening and apple
is not looking out for users

